# Trial Kurs



## KF_BIKER (12. August 2008)

Hey Leude!
Ich hab da mal ne richtig schwere Frage!
Könntet ihr mir sagen wo es in Deutschland (Bayern)
nen Trial kurs gibt?
Oder WO man ihn machen kann!

Wäre echt voll geil!

MfG Pati


----------



## Eisbein (12. August 2008)

einmal im jahr gibt es das marco hösel trainingscamp in thalheim, bei chemnitz. Was anderes ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (12. August 2008)

Hallo Pati,

was möchtest Du genau lernen?

Falls Du Trial-Anfänger oder Mountainbiker bist, dann bist Du mit einem der Trial-Vereine gut beraten und kannst sicher mal an deren Training teilnehmen.

Wo genau wohnst du denn? Dann können wir Dir den nächstgelegenen Verein nennen.


----------



## trialisgeil (12. August 2008)

Er wohnt in der Nähe von Kaufbeuren, steht doch da!
Naja dann wäre wohl der nächste Verein die RGA-Kempten. Aber die haben kein richtiges Biketrialtraining, sondern wir treffen uns halt so abundzu mal zum Fahren...
Sonst noch wer was hilfreiches?


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (12. August 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, - da sieht mans mal wieder .


----------



## Heizerer2000 (12. August 2008)

Nähe Kempten ist doch auch der SSV Wilpoldsried und die trainieren eigentlich regelmäßig,soweit ich das weiss.
Der Chef dort ist Thomas Bilgerie,vielleicht sich mal mit ihm in Verbindung setzen.
Gruss Peter


----------



## LBC (13. August 2008)

Hier findest du noch ein paar Infos zu deiner angelegenheit
www.mtb-factory.de


----------



## kuhtreiberliner (20. Januar 2009)

Da klink ich mich doch gleich mal ein bei der Frage.
Gibt es in Berlin Trial Vereine?
Schon mal besten Dank im voraus


----------



## Eisbein (20. Januar 2009)

es gibt immer so ein paar leute die sich ab und an mal zum trialen treffen. Von nem verein weiß ich nichts.

Bei uns ist der privatunterricht schwer am kommen.


----------



## kuhtreiberliner (20. Januar 2009)

@eisbein
ich bin jetzt schon eher älteren semesters ü30 und daher wohl auf Privatunterricht angewiesen .
Bestünde denn mal die Möglichkeit sich irgendwo zu treffen, um überhaupt mal einen Einstieg zu bekommen?

Greetz
Tobias


----------



## Eisbein (20. Januar 2009)

hast du schon ein rad?

Ich bin die nächsten 3 wochenenden erstmal nicht auf dem rad unterwegs. Musst mal schauen wer hier aus berlin ist. Zur not machste einfach mal nen thread auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (20. Januar 2009)

kuhtreiberliner schrieb:


> @eisbein
> ich bin jetzt schon eher älteren semesters ü30 und daher wohl auf Privatunterricht angewiesen .
> Bestünde denn mal die Möglichkeit sich irgendwo zu treffen, um überhaupt mal einen Einstieg zu bekommen?
> 
> ...



kannst gerne mal mitkommen wenn wir fahren gehen.
der gatto ist auchs chon 32 und hat erst vor nen paar monaten angefangen. genauso siehts bei nem kumpel vom eisbein aus, nur das der noch jünger ist.

vielleicht steht ja dieses wochenende wieder etwas an, wenn ja kann ich dir gerne bescheid sagen wann und wo.

gruß
marcus


----------



## kuhtreiberliner (21. Januar 2009)

@Icke84
Hey super, Du hast 'ne PN. Hab zwar momentan nur ein normales MTB, aber für den Anfang gehts vielleicht.


----------



## Hansi1303 (21. Januar 2009)

In Großheubach wird auch bald ein kurs angeboten...ich hab da i-wo was gelesen, gehört auch noch zu bayern 

Giebt es in Bremen ein Verein?


----------



## Sherco (21. Januar 2009)

In wörpetal gibt es einen,ist ca eine halbe autostunde von dir weg,vielleicht auch 40.


----------



## Hansi1303 (21. Januar 2009)

fährt da jemand ? Wenn es möglich ist würd ich auch gerne mal hinfahren


----------



## vossy (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute, 
wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr gerne zu mir kommen "MTB-Factory".
Ich mache außer Fahrtechnikkurse auch Trialkurse für Einsteiger.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, geht das auch nach vorheriger Absprache aktuell in der Halle.

Einfach melden, bin für alle Anfragen offen. Würde mich freuen.

Ciao Vossy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

